# Ice Chest Test. You might be surprised



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i got my coleman extreme the same weekend my buddy got his yeti. i spent around $250 less and had more ice the next afternoon. im not knocking any brand cuz i know the yeti could take more abuse than my coleman but if you are on a budget like me and want something nice, go to coleman on hwy 59.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the Coleman Extreme and love it, but on a boat I'd rather have the Yeti. They won't slide all over the place in rough seas and they are sturdy enough to sit on.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 6 150qt coleman coolers and love them over anything else...i run a catering buisness and have used the yeti, and some of the higher named brands, but none hold up to my needs better thand the coleman.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

my leaning post was built for a 70 to 75qt cooler to fit inside the 4 legs. the extreme doesnt slide an inch on the ole mako.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

yeti = highly overated. i've had one the back of my pickup for about 2 yrs and nobody will even steal it.:thumbdown:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a Yeti and like it because it's sturdy as hell, but its ice holding ability isn't that great in my experience. It's also heavy as all get out.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

off route ii said:


> yeti = highly overated. I've had one the back of my pickup for about 2 yrs and nobody will even steal it.:thumbdown:


_lmfao!!!!!!!_


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

off route II said:


> yeti = highly overated. i've had one the back of my pickup for about 2 yrs and *nobody will even steal it*.:thumbdown:


 
Hey if you need some help with that just let me know...but I won't steal it, just borrow it permanantly.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Always used the Igloo's as they're pretty durable and have the handy door on the top side on the larger ones. I've never needed to hold ice more than two days, so they've always gotten me by. I must admit I have wondered about the others, but now I know. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, VERY good info..


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

off route II said:


> yeti = highly overated. i've had one the back of my pickup for about 2 yrs and nobody will even steal it.:thumbdown:



Where do you frequent? :whistling:


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

After watching this, I reckon I've never had a nice cooler


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

cag17 said:


> Where do you frequent? :whistling:


well i'll be around orange bch this weekend in a new black gmc denali HD


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

i used to use igloo but got tired of constantly replacing the latches and hinges, and they weren't cheap. switched to coleman extreme and was very satisfied


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Now I know there is just more to me being a cheap SOB for buying the Coleman a couple of yrs ago.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Frankly, the only difference between my Coleman Extreme and a buddy's Yeti is that my handles break at least twice a year his don't. Holds ice the same. Yeti has done a heck of a marketing job.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Trophy05 said:


> Frankly, the only difference between my Coleman Extreme and a buddy's Yeti is that my handles break at least twice a year his don't. Holds ice the same. Yeti has done a heck of a marketing job.


I have a Yeti and it's all hat and no cattle. They pimp themselves out well, though. It *is* sturdy, but ice retention is basically the same as any coleman/rubbermaid/etc. I've ever had. 

It's a 95 qt and weighs WAY too much.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Jun 25, 2011)

Im a fan of the Coleman Extreme myself. But I also have a lower budget. Personally I wouldnt mind an igloo or Yeti but the weight would be an issue.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lucky 13 said:


> Im a fan of the Coleman Extreme myself. But I also have a lower budget. Personally I wouldnt mind an igloo or Yeti but the weight would be an issue.


My Extreme did much better than any igloo I had before it.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I'm another coleman extreme whore, I have like 6 of them and love them for the price.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

SSI rocks


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a 125Qt Yeti and I love it...as far as being tough as hell and does not slide around. I don't like how heavy it is. I did get a great deal on it so there for I love my Yeti.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

good info, good thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good info!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am still a number one fan of the Yeti. But I do sell them, so that might be why. They are an amazing cooler though.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a Yeti 25 Roadie, Tundra 50 and a Tundra 85. They are tough as nails and the ice retention is twice as good as any other brand. In order to get the Yeti to perform at it's best you have to "chill" it first to get it to hold ice longer. I put three or four frozen gallon jugs in the night before I use my Yeti. It will perform much better.

My Tundra 85 had a warped lid after almost three years of use and I called Yeti about it. I had a new cooler sent to me in less than a week. You get what you pay for.:thumbsup:


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Good info.I am surprised by the results. Thought for sure the higher end coolers would be head and shoulders above the others. I wish the test was in the sun at 95 degrees


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm poor so it's the Extreme for me. If you have a problem with your ice chest sliding around cut a couple of pieces of water hose to length and scew them to the bottom of the chest . Problem solved.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 120 quart icy tek that has served me well. Got it several years ago at the big Outcast Spring sale. He got a deal on a couple of shipping containers full of them and was selling them cheap. Only paid 180 bucks for a 120 qt. I've been waiting for another deal like that to get a smaller one. 

I noticed on the test they didn't drain them. I've found after letting the ice "season" for about 6 or 7 hours it's best to open the drains and let the water drain off. The ice last about twice as long that way. It would be interesting to see how they all compared under those conditions. In real world hot summer conditions my icy tek holds ice three times longer than a coleman extreme. I have a coleman extreme and it does pretty good in mild temps but doesn't compare to the icy tek when sitting out in the extreme heat of our summers. Not to mention the icy tech is built like a tank and still solid as ever 8 years after I bought it. When you figure in the longevity and money saved on ice they actually pay for themselves or even save you money in the long run.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the big Icy Tek Too, as long as you put enough ice in it to begin with it keeps pretty well.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I was wundering how the Extreme would holdup against the higher end coolers. I make my own ice blocks and I use the Extreme with 2 blocks of ice in 95 degree heat last all day. I really like to make my own ice blocks. My family owns a large Ice business in Alabama and they make a lots of Ice. Have you ever wundered why a piece of Ice is hollow. So it will melt. This is why I try to use Block Ice.


----------



## Rgtage (Oct 10, 2007)

Bass Pro sells a Coleman "Ultimate" Extreme. I found out about them by searching and comparing ice chest online. I have a engel 123 and the colemans work just as good. I needed a couple of more and didn't want to fork over the bucks for more engels.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anybody know the history of Yeti coolers? I ask because I have a Yeti Roughneck cooler that seems to be identical to the Icey Tek Roughneck coolers...started wondering after a fellow forum member started a thread trying to sell his Icey Tek this morning.
Did one of those two companies split from the other?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't think so, but here ya go.
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/10/going-google-across-50-states-texas.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Does anybody know the history of Yeti coolers? I ask because I have a Yeti Roughneck cooler that seems to be identical to the Icey Tek Roughneck coolers...started wondering after a fellow forum member started a thread trying to sell his Icey Tek this morning.
> Did one of those two companies split from the other?


IceyTek no longer resist, Yeti bought them out and discontinued the line. The roughnecks are nice coolers but as good quality as the newer Tundras.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> IceyTek no longer resist, Yeti bought them out and discontinued the line. The roughnecks are nice coolers but as good quality as the newer Tundras.


Thanks man... I did some reading and got that impression. Kind of interesting how the corporate side of things doesn't jibe with their corporate feel good story.

I do see, though, that Icey Tek is making a comeback now, apparently available in the Fall (according to alltackle.com).

I really wish that I liked my Yeti 95, but I got it from a friend for 50 bucks so I can't complain. Makes a nice seat or sometimes even a soapbox (joke for the OT board). Just looking at photos, the Roughneck is identical to the Icey Tek Roughneck which makes me wonder if Yeti just slapped a different sticker on their product way back when.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Thanks man... I did some reading and got that impression. Kind of interesting how the corporate side of things doesn't jibe with their corporate feel good story.
> 
> I do see, though, that Icey Tek is making a comeback now, apparently available in the Fall (according to alltackle.com).
> 
> I really wish that I liked my Yeti 95, but I got it from a friend for 50 bucks so I can't complain. Makes a nice seat or sometimes even a soapbox (joke for the OT board). Just looking at photos, the Roughneck is identical to the Icey Tek Roughneck which makes me wonder if Yeti just slapped a different sticker on their product way back when.


The roughneck had been discontinued, the quit making that and started making the Tundra which is better insulated and the seal is 100x better. But yes the Yeti and IceyTek were pretty much the same cooler.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> The roughneck had been discontinued, the quit making that and started making the Tundra which is better insulated and the seal is 100x better. But yes the Yeti and IceyTek were pretty much the same cooler.


Gotcha. I'll just stick with Igloo and my Coleman Extreme. Yeti will have to be happy with his role as communal cooler for pool parties and kids' birthdays.

Funny that you mention the seal. I've seen and handled the Tundras and they definitely have a better seal. Need to look around and see if I can rig up a new seal for mine. Still too heavy for my first mate.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a 125 qt Yeti roughneck and love it!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

big blue said:


> I have a 125 qt Yeti roughneck and love it!


How many days can yours keep ice? I get about two, but it's a service cooler and gets opened a lot on the deck. My only real complaint abt my 95 qt is the weight...too much for my significant other to handle. Structurally, it would outlive me in a plane crash.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great thread!

I bought a yeti 105qt at Outcast a few days ago. I have not put ice in it yet but I have experimented with it as a casting platform. It is super sturdy and does not bend one bit when I put my 225 lbs on it. Standing over 19 inches, it is plenty tall enough to double as a casting platform to spot redfish on the flats. The 105 qt is cubed so its pretty ease to pick up by myself. 

I've owned one coleman extreme and the outside started cracking after a year. It quickly became unuseable. I've also owned a coleman marine and it has been a great cooler. One of the handles recently broke after 2 years of use.

If i was buying a cooler just to keep stuff cold I would go with the coleman extreme. I you want a cooler to serve multiple marine purposes and you have the money, then I would buy the yeti.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I bought a yeti 105qt at Outcast a few days ago. I have not put ice in it yet but I have experimented with it as a casting platform. It is super sturdy and does not bend one bit when I put my 225 lbs on it. Standing over 19 inches, it is plenty tall enough to double as a casting platform to spot redfish on the flats. The 105 qt is cubed so its pretty ease to pick up by myself.
> 
> ...



Nicely put!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a couple of Colemans. Ice lasts a couple of days. Since I was a kid everything we bought for camping from lanterns to tents were Coleman. Never had a Yeti so I can't compare.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Oddly enough, I was given a new Coleman extreme this weekend. Very impressed. I'm on the fourth day of ice already.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wally world has the big Coleman Extremes for $52. That's hard for a Yeti to compete with.


----------

